# Arcadia Halogens keep blowing after a couple days !!



## Fly Like a SuperIG (Nov 2, 2013)

hi there people, i have the arcadia ceramic e27 fixture in the top corner of the viv and bought the arcadia halogen basking spot 75w, iv connected it to a habistat dimming thermometer, i got a few days out of it until i turned it on the next morning to find out it had blown on me. Annoyed to say the least my iguana missed out on his morning heat for 2 days until the new bulb got delivered. I went with the same bulb again only to see the same thing happen with that bulb, just days after using. For me they are costly and dont think they carry any sort of warranty or replacement. Does anyone have any experience with these because i doubt i managed to get 2 bodged bulbs from seperate suppliers. i must state that the bulb is NOT faced directly down but rather at the top corner aimed diagonally maybe 45degrees ( im not good with angle measurements), this is the only reason i could think of them blowing so early but then i thought that halogens could be tilted, does anyone have any knowledge of this, i could sure do with some advice, thanks for your time and i await your replies impatiently.


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Halogens can be tilted and dimmable, so it sounds like there could be a problem with the thermostat or the fixture/wiring itself. Im sure John will be along soon and can help with how to get a new light for you. 

Incidentally, you can just go to the hardware store and get a normal halogen flood light instead. No need to have your iguana go days without heat. Normal hardware store halogens cost you a fraction of the price for the same thing too. Reptile branded halogens are no different aside from the fancy packaging and higher price.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

Yes we guarantee lamps from early failure,

Write to me and I will help you out

John


----------

